# check this out!!



## lgotje (Feb 26, 2011)

hey guys ive been checking out over seas forums/sites and found this one quite interesting Alnusa-Indonesia

the gtps on this site are gorgeous also the scrubbie morphs look rad too


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Feb 27, 2011)

far out some insanse stuff on that site


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 27, 2011)

Love the blue gtp


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice find! Some amazing variations among the _M. amethistina_.


----------



## Banjo (Feb 27, 2011)

Love the colour and pattern variations, amazing stuff.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 27, 2011)

Love that "Butter chondro" and "rainbow" Merauke,very interesting,also the juvie Boelens..


----------



## lgotje (Feb 27, 2011)

i like the butter and the pied gtps


----------

